# OTA HD receiver recommendation



## johnzim63 (Oct 8, 2005)

Can anyone recommend an inexpensive ota HD receiver/stb? I have a Terk TV44 antenna getting decent reception, but my Panasonic tv is only an HD "monitor" without a built-in HD tuner. I would get the directv H20, but we really like our R15 dvr and don't want to trade it for a $400 HD dvr. Plus I've heard that OTA HD is the way to go if you can get it. Thanks!


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

I went with the HD DirecTivo (HR10-250).
Now i have an OTA HD DVR for much less money than a series 3 Tivo.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Are you looking for new or used?

Samsung SIR-T451's are going for around $100 on eBay.


----------



## johnzim63 (Oct 8, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Are you looking for new or used?
> 
> Samsung SIR-T451's are going for around $100 on eBay.


Thanks for the input, gang. I'm probably looking at used, since new is $200+. On the DirecTivo, I thought they were useless for OTA... ???


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

johnzim63 said:


> On the DirecTivo, I thought they were useless for OTA... ???


The DirecTV HR10 offers two OTA tuners and a good cross-section of TiVo functionality.


----------



## johnzim63 (Oct 8, 2005)

harsh said:


> The DirecTV HR10 offers two OTA tuners and a good cross-section of TiVo functionality.


Great, but could a HR10 be used SOLELY as an ATSC receiver, without having to "activate" it with directv?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

johnzim63 said:


> Great, but could a HR10 be used SOLELY as an ATSC receiver, without having to "activate" it with directv?


I don't know the answer to that, but I'm almost relatively that it would not function as a DVR. Without a DirecTiVo subscription, there's no guide.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I picked up an Epson (same box as ViewSonic) OTA HD tuner on Ebay for $100 as well. It was used but in perfect condition. I use it on a 17" JVC LCD that sits on top of the fridge in the kitchen.

HD in the kitchen baby! :icon_da:


----------

